# Give us an Opt-In option for software upgrades



## CosmoGeek (Feb 26, 2007)

Please give us the ability to Opt-In for software upgrades. I don't like being on the bleeding edge. I would prefer to be able to determine when it is OK to push the upgrade to my TiVo. At some point you could push it automatically if I hadn't given the OK after several months. If you don't give us an Opt-In preference, then at least give us the ability to roll back an upgrade. Thanks.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Never, ever going to happen. TiVo has stated directly they will never do this - either the opt-in/out or the rollback.


----------

